# Heat vs. Lakers (12-25-06, 2:30 ET)



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Monday, December 25th, 2006 | 2:30 pm | ABC ​*














-V.S.- 













*Team Records*

Miami Heat: (12-14)
Los Angeles Lakers: (18-9)



*Starting Lineups*




































*Heat Bench:*
Gary Payton
James Posey
Jason Kapono
Wayne Simien
Michael Doleac
Antoine Walker
Earl Barron 










​


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> *The Most Wonderful Time of the Year*
> 
> Whether it's children rising early to see what Santa has brought them or bringing far-flung families closer for the holidays, Christmas never lacks for excitement or anticipation.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/news/christmas_2006.html


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gonna be a tough game. But definately a fun game to watch.

We gotta keep winning our home games and get back to .500 as quickly as possible.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Any chance of Shaq Dies playing in this?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> Any chance of Shaq Dies playing in this?


Not a chance. He hasnt even started running yet. He's most likely to return by mid January.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Top price for seats offered by Heat season-ticket holders to the Christmas Day game against the Los Angeles Lakers? $3,450 apiece, set of four, located eight rows behind the basket nearest to the Miami bench.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap;_ylt=Ag3fBdf7vpLHbBl1aeiF6pK8vLYF?gid=2006122314&prov=ap

You know you got too much money if you're willing to spend that much money to watch this pretty meaningless game.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Gio I think your links to pictures are completely wrong, when I click on Kobe it comes up with Emmanuel Ginobili.*


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I just pray that at least one of my teams wins on Christmas day. If they both lose it's gonna be a rotten Christmas. If only one of them can win i'd like it to be the Heat since the Phins are out of contention. Lets GO HEAT.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heated said:


> I just pray that at least one of my teams wins on Christmas day. If they both lose it's gonna be a rotten Christmas. If only one of them can win i'd like it to be the Heat since the Phins are out of contention. Lets GO HEAT.


Yeah, but nothing would be better than ending the Jets playoff chances.

Heres hoping both the Heat and Phins win:cheers: .


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> Yeah, but nothing would be better than ending the Jets playoff chances.
> 
> Heres hoping both the Heat and Phins win:cheers: .


No doubt that would be sweet! I'll happily.. (or should i say merrily) take both. :yay:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

canyoufeeltheheat said:


> *Gio I think your links to pictures are completely wrong, when I click on Kobe it comes up with Emmanuel Ginobili.*


LOL sorry man. i didnt think ppl actually clicked on the pics.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

3-0 on Christmas Day for the Heat? CAAAN YOUUUU DIGGG ITTT?!?!

I think Santa Shaq is going to suit up for tomorrow's game as a surprise to the world


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

^^^Whether he's playing or not he'll probably do something entertaining. I don't care if we win or not. The best Christmas present would be watching Zo turn back the clock and have his best game in a long time on Christmas Day on national TV in front of the home crowd. How about:
32 points on 13-16FG 6-8FT, 35 Minutes played, 21 rebounds (8 offensive), 10 blocks, 1 assist, 1 steal. and 0 TOs. 
I can just see it now: Heat up by one with 5 seconds left. Kobe drives into the paint and tries to dunk on Zo only to be rejected as time expires, giving Zo a career high 10 blocks and his first ever triple double (also a double-double-double/30-20-10 game.) The crowd, in a shocking display of emotion is then shown on ABC for a few minutes with everyone standing up and cheering chanting MVP while Zo is the only guy left on the court, standing in the center waving and flexing. 

It's nice to dream lol.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

im going to miss the game tomorrow due to traveling

hopefully we pick up the w and keep it going at home. Wade outplaying Kobe would be nice, but the win is most important as we cant fall too much out of the playoffs before shaq comes back


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

I really think if shaq plays his knee will give out running down the court in the first quarter...that said lakers win:biggrin:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

It will be fun to see Wade and Kobe battle.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

looking for a great NBA game, Kobe & D-wade always give a good show...No Yao for 6weeks made my xmas a sad one


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good luck! I'm hoping for a great game!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm hoping for a heat win obviously...if not, atleast a shoot out between Wade and Kobe.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*****cat dolls....:lol:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Williams for 3.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

3ball corner pocket


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Walton for two. 3-2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Haslem hits. 5-2


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

2assist from Dwade early


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

nice move by Brown but he missed. 

Cook fouls Mourning


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wade blocks walton

Brown fouls Wade.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

block by wade...hard foul by Brown!


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

The Lakers essentially have two guys on the floor who can score: Kobe and Luke.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

lane violation by Lakers


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wade ft no good
Second ft no good, lane violation, another attempt
ft attempt...good 6-2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice fake by Kobe! LOL wright fouls him.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

kobe ft good
second ft good. 6-4


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wow dunk by Wade.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

WOW! Dwade baseline dunk!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Mourning fouls Brown.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown dunks over mourning


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Wow...brown dunks on 2!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Zo comes back....and 1


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Mouring for two and a foul

ft is good 11-6


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bynum blocked by Zo but puts it back in


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

3 seconds on Zo.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

youngster shows some hustle, gets blocked & still got the two


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

zo blocks Walton

FB and wright scores 13-8


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Zo is a block machine today! Dwade behind the back....nasty!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wow!! Heat steal, wade behing back pass to wright for the dunk


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wright scores again


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Timeout Heat 17-8


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TO 17-8 Heat

Heat 70%
Lakers 30%


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Looking real good so far.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

who's cutting Dwade hair?!?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

lol Cook traveled!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

traveling by Cook...phil doesn't like that out of a Timeout


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bynum fouls Zo


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Zo misses first ft
second is missed


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Zo misses both....walton get 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wright with a long two


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

wright tries to work the baseline...Turnover....Kobe side of the backboard...Kobe to smush...dunk!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wow awful shot by kobe. 

Parker dunks on the steal


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wade for three


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

3 for wade!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

turiaf scores


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

22-14 3mins left in the 1st Wade hits 1st freethrow


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wade hits first ft

TO 23-14 Heat


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

heat 75%
Lakers 38% 

Kobe 0-5


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

truebluefan said:


> heat 75%
> Lakers 38%
> 
> Kobe 0-5



chicken egg for Kobe?!:biggrin:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wade his second ft


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

wade freethrow good


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

wade steals Kobe lunch $


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Kobe misses again


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Lakers start cold


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Volleyball shot by Wade! Damn!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wade blocked by turiaf. 

Wade gets his third block!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Turiaf for two!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wade fouled by Turiaf.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Wade swats it into the 8th row.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ft attempt is good
second ft good 26-16


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Walker steals. Wade is grabbed and fouled


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

nice double on Luke...another steal by Heat, smush foul...wade shooting 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ft is good 27-16
second ft good 28-16


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

fast break wade to walker for two!!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Lakers can't control the ball...nothing but TO's after the Timeout


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

1st quarter 30-16 heat


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bryant 0-6 3 assists 1 turnover

wade 12 pts 3 blocks 5 assists 1 steal 2 rebounds


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

wade is a stat machine....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown is fouled.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

how did Vladamir tiptoe that line?


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

And all of the sudden, Kapono can't hit anything.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown ft is good
second is no good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Evans scores. 30-19


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Evans...Tx in the house!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wade is called for the foul


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Zo caught sleeping


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice steal by brown and scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Mourning for two with the jump hook


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Wade goes out & the offense goes south for the Heat until 2by Zo


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Radmonovic is fouled by Zo

ft is good
second ft good


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Lakers make runs w/ Kobe out...watch out Heat


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

kapono scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Zo blocks Evans!! His third


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Evans should have known better than that.....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TO 8:37 34-23 Heat


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

AllEyezonTX said:


> Evans should have known better than that.....


lol yeah but you gotta be aggressive with a shot blocker.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Vujacic hits a three


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Walker matches with a three of his own


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

splash 3 by walker


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Zo still has game! He was fouled. 

zo hits one out of two fts


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Zo out of control w/ the rebound off the freethrow miss


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Brown get the foul on Zo...suspect call


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Zo is fouled again! Brown is called for the foul, his third

ft no good. 
second ft good 39-26


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

def 3 seconds tech ft is good 39-27


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Walker offensive foul


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

lakers are 1-11 in threes


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Does Riley want ot lose?

Walker is in and where is Dorell Wright he was playing so good and you take him out?Doesnt he want him to play like this in the playoffs?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bryant hits the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

MiamiHeat03 said:


> Does Riley want ot lose?
> 
> Walker is in and where is Dorell Wright he was playing so good and you take him out?Doesnt he want him to play like this in the playoffs?


makes you wonder!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Heat need to get guys like Dorell Wright in. Develop more depth for playoffs.

Wade hurt.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

walker is fouled. 

Wade is in pain. Bynum got his 3rd foul. 

FT is no good
second ft no good


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Dorell Wright blocks Kobe!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Kobe is blocked by Wright


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

cook scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bryant called for the foul. 

Wade ft is good
second ft good. 41-31


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Mourning fouls Walton. 

Waltons ft good
second ft good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Turiaf dunks on the fast break


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Haslem air ball...Lakers within 6!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

parker called for the offensive foul


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wade steals from kobe and scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

walton is fouled. 

ft is good
second ft no good


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Not a bad game, some exciting moments so far


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

posey fouled by Radmonovic

ft attempt good
second ft good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Turiaf skies for off rebound and scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Radmonovic scores. 45-40


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

nice drive b posey 47-40


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

47-40 at halftime.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Great in the first quarter, could've been better in the second though.

Good job so far.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We haven't played well yet we controlled most of the 1st half...

that 3-2 matchup zone we're running is doing wonders against the Lakers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ok 1st half for Miami. We were in control throughout. 

Kobe was off but I doubt he plays that way in the 2nd half.

We have struggled in the 3rd qtr this year so lets hope it doesnt happen again.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

wade2shaq said:


> Ok 1st half for Miami. We were in control throughout.
> 
> Kobe was off but I doubt he plays that way in the 2nd half.
> 
> We have struggled in the 3rd qtr this year so lets hope it doesnt happen again.


this season usually the lakers quarter is the 3rd quarter...so well see how it pans out


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bad foul by Bryant.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wright scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Kobe scores.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I've seen Kobe go off in the 3rd in the Toyota Center plenty of times after a bad 1st half


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wade drives and scores.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wow! Jason Williams drives and Cook blocks.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wade hits a jumper. 53-42


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bryant is fouled. 

ft good
Zo's 4th foul
second ft good 53-44


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

pump...pump...pump...foul...Kobe shooting 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bryant is fouled by Wright

ft good
second ft good
53-46


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

cook blocked by doleac


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

3 secs...airball by cook


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wright gets his fourth foul


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

2 ez for Walton in the paint


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

walton scores

Wade answers


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Haslem scores! Assists Wade


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

cook scores.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

nice shot Dwade


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wade hits the jumper~ 59-50


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

parker scores


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Dwade toying w/ the Laker D like it's a new xmas gift


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wade behind the back to payton and he hits a three


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wade dunks!!! Wow. 64-52


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

walton fouled by haslem.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Dwade county...Phil better come up with something, G.P. hitting 3's is not a good sign for Laker fans


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wade 26 3 rebounds 7 assists 3 steals, 3 blocks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

walton ft is good
second ft no good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

payton is fouled by parker.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

nice D by smush


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Dwade $ @ the line.....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wade is fouled. Farmar

ft good 
second ft good 66-53


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

sweet roll...please! Kobe


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bryant with the reverse layup.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wade fouled again. Bryant with the foul. 

good on the fta
second fta good

68-55


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Turiaf hits the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

payton is fouled.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

2:23 68-57 heat 

heat 49%
lakers 38% (1-15 in threes)

Wade 30
Bryant 12


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

payton hits ft
second ft good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

doleac fouls turiaf

ft no good
second fta good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

turiaf blocked by posey!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wade for two!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Moving screen on Turiaf


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

The jumper is $ today!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wow!! Jumper by wade! 74-58


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

farmar for three


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Bad foul Wade


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

is it true, Kobe has the flu?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ohh foul on wade on an atempt steal. 

Farmar ft good
second fta no good, Turiaf tips in the missed ft. 74-64


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

a runner by Radmonovic


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wade scores in close.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

oooowwweee Mrs.Wade! :wave: :greatjob:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

doleac hits the jumper


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

good block, bad shot by Tariff (sp)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

posey is fouled by Turiaf

fta good 79-66
second fta good 80-66


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

radmonovic with the charge


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Walker did travel.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

yep


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

evans hits a three


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tx still fighting..Evans w/ 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

doleac offsensive foul


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Vujacic with the put back


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wow, wade with the banker in close


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Vujacic for the 3 
<!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

nobody can 360 in the lane like Wade


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Farmar blocked by Wade


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

...and he plays Defense


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Zo is fouled. 

Hits first ft
second fta good. 84-74


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wade steals and payton with the layup


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

payton get the roll! 88-74


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

brown with the left handed layup


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

farmar steals and scores easily


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Evans fouls wade.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

zo is fouled. Bynum gets his fifth foul


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

zo called for the foul on screen and roll.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Evans should have taken it again! KaPow!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

kapono for three 91-78


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

mourning just fouled out. 

Bryant fts good


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Wow...Dwade just broke the D down w/ assist to Poz


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

2:07 foul on kobe, wade to shoot. 

fta good
fta good 95-81


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

kobe misses fta
second fta good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Kapono another 3. 98-82


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

kapono another 3.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Evans offensive foul.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

40pts 10assist 4blks...what a show, wish Kobe would have threw up something to add...Western Conf. took a beaten today...urgh


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

parker hits the three.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Not on Xmas Heat fans, I hope the kids are gone by now...oh we'll "Tis' the season" lol


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

101-85 heat


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

our best and most solid win of the year...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Wade was phenomenal. He was toying with the Lakers.

The last 2 games have been a thing of beauty for Miami. Both offensively and especially defensively. 

GP looked good for the 1st time in a few weeks. I hope he's now over that leg injury.

One game under .500 now. Let's hope we go to Chicago on wednesday with the team remembering what they did to us on opening night.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The Heat certainly didn't look like a lottery team today. I know you are having a rough season, but I just can't imagine Miami not going to the Finals again given how weak the East is.


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Absolutely dominant performance from Wade.
40 pts, 4 rbs, 11 asts, 4 blks, 4 stls, 12/20 fg, 1/1 3pt

Offensively, got wherever he wanted whenever he wanted, and put the ball exactly where it needed to be.

Defensively extremely impressive as well. Good job part-time on Kobe man-to-man (Dorell gets some props there too) and extremely aggressive help defense (4 stls and 4 blks is an unbelievable level of activity).

Supporting cast played very well defensively today--Zo keeping people out of the paint, Dorell, Posey, Antoine all doing solid work on the perimeter. Offensively everyone moved well, offense was really smooth. Wade can't make those pinpoint passes if guys aren't cutting correctly and knocking down shots. Great game overall...hope we can continue to play like this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

croco said:


> The Heat certainly didn't look like a lottery team today. I know you are having a rough season, but I just can't imagine Miami not going to the Finals again given how weak the East is.


I hate to use it as an excuse but we've been pretty injury plagued. We have yet to play a game this season with our top 8 players from last year.

I believe we're now 9-2 when JWill starts. And this is obviously without Shaq in those 11 games.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Great team basketball today. Wade was amazing, he took what came to him and executed almost everytime. I think the biggest key was our defense though, we outplayed them on that end and it led to alot of easy buckets for our team. Even looking back to last year, when we play good defense, we're much better offensively as a result.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> I hate to use it as an excuse but we've been pretty injury plagued. We have yet to play a game this season with our top 8 players from last year.
> 
> I believe we're now *9-2 when JWill starts*. And this is obviously without Shaq in those 11 games.


That's pretty crazy. What a win for the Heat today, shutting these Fakers down. Wade with a magnificent performance.. he scores with the best of 'em, assists with the best of 'em, steals with the best of 'em, blocks like a center, and has the FG% of a center! Is there anything this guy can't do?! Kobe, having a dismal performance on the floor... in fact, I'm not sure I've ever seen him play this poorly... flu or not.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

How about letting us enjoy a Christmas for once? Jeez...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> How about letting us enjoy a Christmas for once? Jeez...


Now it's time to finish the day right with a Dolphins win over the J-E-T-S.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Now it's time to finish the day right with a Dolphins win over the J-E-T-S.


Nothing would be better than knocking those damn Jets out of the playoffs.

And we're now 8-3, not 9-2 like I wrote earlier, when JWill starts.


----------



## sic_D (May 5, 2005)

What a game by Wade. This is a performance that makes watching a christmas day game worthwhile.
Great defense by the entire Heat team.Posey and Wrigjt did and excellent job on perimeter players an Alonzo was excellent insid. Still did not like antoine in there for a short while in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

D. Wade was just amazing. His block on Smuch was great!

Kapono, Wright, and Zo all did a good job as well.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

is it just a coincidence that the healthier the Heat get, the more wins we get? its common sence, yet some ppl dont aknowledge how banged up we've been--to the point where we were beginning to look like last years Rockets team.

anyways, im waiting for Miami to start beating the good teams once we are healthy enough. im tired of beating the midiocre teams.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The scary thing is that as we get healthier, we're also getting deeper.

I'm almost afraid to say that I like Kapono coming off the bench as an added threat to hit open shots. He hasn't missed much if at all recently when he gets open looks, we NEED that desperately. Same with Dorell, who adds a solid defender with length and athleticism on the boards. He's also starting to find a jumper to add to his offensive abilities.

Really we could play 10 guys right now and feel comfortable with all of them on the floor


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Awesome game. D-Wade was off the chain today.

The Kobe sucks chant at the end was uneccessary by the fans though, especially on christmas.

This one felt real good though. We've now thumped two solid teams big. Hopefully we'll keep it going.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Heated said:


> Awesome game. D-Wade was off the chain today.
> 
> T*he Kobe sucks chant at the end was uneccessary* by the fans though, especially on christmas.
> 
> This one felt real good though. We've now thumped two solid teams big. Hopefully we'll keep it going.


i didnt watch the game, but i have an idea how silly that looked lol


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Heated said:


> Awesome game. D-Wade was off the chain today.
> 
> *The Kobe sucks chant at the end was uneccessary by the fans though, especially on christmas.*
> This one felt real good though. We've now thumped two solid teams big. Hopefully we'll keep it going.


I agree. That was bad considering we were up big, Kobe had a bad game, and that it was Christmas. I can just see Kobe talking on SC after the next time we play them with him saying how that chant haunted him to the point where he just had to take every shot and score 107 points the next time he played us.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

My solution for the Lakers to prevent "Kobe Sucks" chants in Miami:

1. Don't lose (for the 3rd straight Christmas)

2. Kobe shouldn't stink up the joint

3. All of the Above


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I agree that we diddnt need those chants b/c it just heats up a rivalry which iwas almost dead before phil jackson decided to make his comments


----------

